# Retour à la ligne sur iMessage



## goodspeed_11 (28 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

J'utilise pas mal iMessage sur mon MBP mais depuis quelques temps je cherche à faire des retour à la ligne sans y arriver ...
J'ai testé la manipulation : MAJ + ENTRER, mais rien n'y fait .. A chaque fois ça envoie le message ^^

Alors est ce que quelqu'un peut me dire comment on faiiiiiit ? 

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 Alt + retour chariot


----------



## goodspeed_11 (28 Décembre 2012)

Mouahahah like a boss ! 

Bravo & merci


----------



## Bluecloud (6 Novembre 2014)

Merci !

Sont chiant, normalement c'est avec MAJ + Retour


----------

